# Hearth & Home Prince Andrew versus Prince Albert



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

> Hearth & Home Mid-Town Series Prince Andrew is a rich, but mellow, Burley blend with a mildly-sweet flavor with notes of cocoa and nuts. It's a pleasant, all-day type of tobacco that's cool and bite-free. Perhaps, best of all, it's very affordable. Compare to Prince Albert


I smoke a ton of Prince Albert....while I find it very satisfactory, there's nothing that stands out for me, nothing that makes it better or worse than any other tobacco. It's just a lightly cased mild burley that is super easy to smoke.

I thought I'd start with Prince Andrew first. It smoked good. The casing tasted very similar to what I remember. Nothing remarkable, except to point out that it required a bit more tamping and relighting than Prince Albert...not a lot, mind you, just a bit more than Prince Albert.

I followed up with a bowl of Prince Albert. After smoking the Prince Andrew, I notice a faint chemical taste in Albert. I've noticed it before, but never been bothered by it - it's faint and inoffensive. It's more noticeable in this bowl, probably because I found it completely absent in Andrew. Albert practically smokes itself and requires less tamping and relighting.

I feel like I'm exploring the intricacies of vanilla soft serve ice cream at Dairy Queen versus Sonic. I wouldn't say they were identical, but I found them to be close enough to be interchangeable. An extremely discerning palate could probably find more subtle difference than I did, but in the end they're both pretty much just plain jane soft serve.....errr, I mean, mild drugstore burley. Which, I suppose, means Hearth and Home hit a home run.

I'd happily smoke whichever one was cheapest and most easily available.


----------

